# Is my current stock list ok?



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all, my main tank is a 6x2 african setup with heaps of rocks and a sand substrate. I am wanting to add more different africans but im just wondering if my stock list is ok at the moment. These fish have all been together with each other for about 18 months with no problems apart from some cross breeding between the male Johanni and a yellow lab.

My stock list is -

# Red Jewels breeding pair 2 Adults
# Nimbochromis Venustus x1 Adult male
# Metriaclima Lombardie x1 Adult (I think)
# Malanochromis Johanni x1 Adult male
# Yellow labs x8 (various sizes) both M and F
# Labidochromis Hongi x1 Adult male
# Xystichromis Phytophagus x1 Adult male
# Melanochromis Auratus x1 Adult male
# Algie eater

I am about to put the Jewels in there own tank so they can at least have one successful spawn coz they have had about 5 batches of fry but obviously they got eaten by the other fish within a few days to a week of hatching.

Is that stock list ok in the main tank?

Could the yellow labs go in another tank with the jewels and still breed successfully?

The tank they will be in is an L shape design about 50gal I think and it will have plenty of rocks and plants (fake).

Im just really wanting to seperate the yellows from the johanni to stop the cross breeding that has already happened and also let the jewels raise a batch of fry.

Will the jewels be able to protect there fry in the same tank as the yellows?

This is the tank they will be in -










Cheers and I look forward to your replies as the other tank is almost cycled and ready to add fish.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I really don't know for sure but I think I would try it to get the females out of the practically all male tank other wise.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

The male hongi will gladly breed with the yellow lab females as well.

Are you sure your venustus is an adult yet? He can get to 10" +. Possibly big enough to make a meal out of other inhabitants


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

The Venustus would not be fully grown but he would be close to 7 inches long and I was hoping that he may have eaten the cross breeds but that didnt happen.

The Hongi was purchased about 6 months ago and I had bought 2 but the red jewel decided to make a meal of one of them. I have noticed the Hongi has become dominant amongst the yellows doing his shakes and shimmy's in front of them. I dont want to get anymore hybrids and I wont distribute any of them unless they will be used as feeder fish, so would that be ok?

Should I make this an all male tank considering the current stock list?

The Red Jewels will be moved to the L shape 50 gal tank so they can breed but can I put any other fish with them or should I divide the tank in 2 so the Jeweles can go in one by themselves?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That's the part I don't know about. I'm not familiar with Jewels. It might depend on the dimentions of that tank too. What is the measurement across the back of the glass with the background on it? The measurement across the left end of that tank? and the measurement across the short front of the other tank?

If you remove the labs and the Jewels you will have an all male tank with some pretty aggressive species, now that I really look at them. I think your 6 ft. size will help but I don't know how these fish act without females around. Hope someone more experienced can help with that too. :thumb:


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

The tank size is 107cm x 80cm length both sides x 46cm high x 46 wide


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I do inches and don't know cm's :lol: I still don't know enough about jewels to know if the yellow labs should go in with them or not :-? .Hope someone else can help. Sorry


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes sorry I forgot you americans are still behind the times when it comes to the metric system :lol:

Tank size approximately 3 1/2 foot x 2 1/2 foot and 1 1/2 foot wide and high

Thanks for your help anyway dewdrop


----------

